# Exo-Terra 12x12x18 for $19.98 for real!!!!!!!!



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Yes, that is right!!!!!! My local PetCo is stop carrying the 12x12x18 size. They had them marked $39.99 so I decided to pick one up since I just got a 10% off coupon in the mail. Well it rang up $19.98 I bought all three they had, used the 10% coupon plus I had a $2 off survey coupon. What a deal. I then went to PetsMart and they priced matched from the PetCo receipt. The manager said he would only do this once. I got the idea from another forum to get the store to price match from the receipt. I will hit the other PetCo an hour away tomorrow.

Jason Juchems


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Good call on the price match. The manager will only do it once, but since they are no longer making that model...


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

^ wow great deal,


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

That's a very nice deal! But you have got yourself some work to do


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Derek,
Are they stop making the model or is PetCo going to stop carring that model? I was told by a fe people the PetCo was not going to carry that model. They are 1st gen. models, they do not have lock hole but a drill can fix that. 

Jason Juchems


----------



## Jay Willis (Oct 25, 2007)

Very nice find! 

I wonder if My local Petco is doing the same thing? 8)


----------



## glitch (Feb 25, 2007)

*scanning my local yellow pages for a PetCo*


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Jason, i believe it is both. There is another thread on here about them, I think in the parts and construction forum that talks about their new style which has a hinged door that is one piece. So I think these are the last of the ones with the doors broken inthe middle.

I worked at petco over the summer and we never sold any, I am going to check this weekend when I ggo home to see if we have the sale. Also at my current job we used to sell them, but not anymore, my boss said that model was discontinued and they were revising it.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

ugh, my locals are either out of stock or on clearance for $40


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet deal, it looks like the petcos around the country are not gonna carry them anymore as they are on sale here in the city at a few of their stores, but not that low.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Lee,
Have them do a price check! The price was $39.99 and did not change until I went to the register. 
Derek,
Zoomed has the single door but it does not make sence to me that they are doing a solid door on one model. This is the only model on sale at my PetCo and like Derek's store, these are the only units they have sold. 

Jason Juchems


----------



## dartboy2 (Aug 22, 2007)

Lucky! I payed fifty bucks for that model at my local petsmart and it was on sale!


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

is this just fior the 12x12x18? also ..any body else have luck ? tomarrow im gonna try and purchase one.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

HA! I win! I got three PetCo in my area, one in my town, one I work at in N. Andover, and one it a city near by my school. I'll check them all, pick up as many as possible, and if I find enough, I will sell some to anyone who wants any clsoe by. Wish me luck. i checked my store, but I thought they would be in the clearance area, but since I am stupid (and I should know cuz I work at PetCo) I should have had a price check. Saturday I will check the PetCo in two other towns, check my local store again tomorrow. This time with a price check.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Derek Benson said:


> Good call on the price match. The manager will only do it once, but since they are no longer making that model...


Can you further the "price match" you are talking about. What do you mean? Well, did you see these labels on them or what? I mean, how did you find yours?


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I finished purchasing all the 12x12x18 in the Peoria, IL area today!

PetCo:
The tanks had three different prices (all tank original $79.99, One tank $59.98, and two tanks $39.98) , that is why I asked for a price check. I would just grab one and ask an associate to the check the clearance price for you. That is basic customer service and they will be able to do this at a register or with the inventory gun. The price was $19.98, they had not changed the price bib. The tanks were also found next to the other Exo-Terra tanks, not the clearance bin area. 

I priced matched at PetsMart. 
Price Match: When you walk into PetsMart (everyone I have been in) they have a sign that says “Price Match we will match any competitors price” in the cart room. I took in the PetCo receipt after purchasing the tanks for $19.98 and pointed it out the receipt price to the manager (not an associate) and the policy on the sign. Note, there is no asterisk stating any other restrictions. He called PetCo. If they pull the UPC game on you tell them to use the UPC on the manufactures label for product comparison. I kept a PetCo tank in my car and ended you taking it to show the manager that they were the same product. That is how I purchased the additional tanks at PetsMart at the same price. 

Jason Juchems


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

So after you have cleared out Illinois, what state is next?


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

They are not ringing up at 19.98 in my area. One rang up at 39.99 and another at 59.99 (two different stores). One manager gave me the 19.99 sale price, but the other wouldn't budge. 

I haven't tried the PetSmart price match, since when they would call the local PetCo it would not come up as $19.99. It was a real circus when I tried to get PetSmart to work with me when PetCo had the $1 per gallon sale. I did get a 37 gallon Oceanic cube out of it for $37, though!


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow, forgot about Petsmart price match. Jeeze, hope I can find some in the area.

But I do not think a PetCo would price match another PetCo's clearance sale since it is on clearance, but I make a bet most PetSmarts would due to the fact they want your business more.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I did find this on eBay http://cgi.ebay.com/12x12x18-Exo-Te...yZ116422QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

rang up normal price in both petco's in syracuse ny. 

i tried the 12x12x12 59.99 
12x12x18 79.99
18x18x18 99.00

i suck.. but i did get the bag of crap at woot.com


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

yippee! I asked the manager from the store to do a price check and they were still coming up 40. So I asked her to call the other store that was out of stock but with the correct price. she adjusted it and even gave me some extra money off since the foam wall was missing and it was a dirty display model. All in all it was mine for $17 :lol:


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah it is coming up for $39.99 for me. I still got two stores to try, including the one I work at. maybe I will see what is up.


----------



## Kentanner11 (Sep 30, 2007)

I got a store display model, with a little sharpie on the side, for 19.98 at petco. then I went to Petsmart and had to have like 4 different people make sure it was the right thing because of the amazing difference in price. I hope to possibly hit the petsmart again, and possibly another petco. THANKS!!!!!


----------



## glitch (Feb 25, 2007)

MonopolyBag said:


> I did find this on eBay http://cgi.ebay.com/12x12x18-Exo-Te...yZ116422QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


i bid on it .. and got outbid in the final minutes...


----------



## Jencylivez (May 31, 2007)

MonopolyBag you don't have to travel to all petcos to receive the price. You don't even get up out of your chair :lol: Google all petcos in your area and find one that is selling the exo for 19.98 and remeber its location and number. Go to your nearest Petco and have them call the one that has it for 19.98 and do a pricematch. That way you dont have to drive all over.


----------



## Kentanner11 (Sep 30, 2007)

the problem with that, is if they only have one and you want more, or for some reason they get weird and only allow you to have one......


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Oct 11, 2007)

Well i called the closest petco and they said they did not have the 12x12x18, the guy said they had gone on sale but that was about a year ago... any tips? Its about 25 miles away so its not worth it for me to drive over unless i know they have them... I'll try calling one of the other ones, but that one is like 50 miles away...


----------



## kingbacon (Apr 30, 2006)

*exo terra*

i was able to pick up two but what is the best way to make them fly proof pic would helpful but willtake any ideas .

thanks mike


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Oct 11, 2007)

Man! You guys are all lucking out! If someone is able to get a few extras i'd be willing to pay you the $20 bucks for them. Plus shipping...


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

i second that ,,,, neeed one for sons birthday present... Pm any offers thanks


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Wilson Pet Supplies has had a “falling out” with Hagan, the parent company of Exo-Terra. Wilson’s is the “middle man” for many locally owned pet shops in WI, IL, IN, and MI. From what I understand, Hagan prefers to self distribute now. Wilson’s dropped Exo-Terra and now has the Zoo-Med tanks. Keep an eye out at the locally owned shops, they may discount the Exo-Terra products. 
Later and Happy Frogging,
Jason


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

JJuchems said:


> Wilson Pet Supplies has had a “falling out” with Hagan, the parent company of Exo-Terra. Wilson’s is the “middle man” for many locally owned pet shops in WI, IL, IN, and MI. From what I understand, Hagan prefers to self distribute now. Wilson’s dropped Exo-Terra and now has the Zoo-Med tanks. Keep an eye out at the locally owned shops, they may discount the Exo-Terra products.
> Later and Happy Frogging,
> Jason


What does "self distribute now" mean?

Anyways... I did get an Exo0terra terrarium for $16.00, $19.99 plus my employee discount at PetCo, and I got two of them, time to continue looking.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Hagan no longer wants to sell to the middle man. They now want to sell directly to the pet shops, but they must meet a minimum order amount. I know that a minimum order is round $500 for the local pet shop that is ordering lighting, but I do not know if this minimum is for al Hagan products.

Later and Happy Frogging,
Jason Juchems


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

JJuchems said:


> Hagan no longer wants to sell to the middle man. They now want to sell directly to the pet shops, but they must meet a minimum order amount. I know that a minimum order is round $500 for the local pet shop that is ordering lighting, but I do not know if this minimum is for al Hagan products.
> 
> Later and Happy Frogging,
> Jason Juchems



So you are saying, for example (I work at PetCo) they will not sell to PetCo's distributing Center (DC) but will only sell directly to, example, a family owned pet store?

I am very interested in this because I love Exo-Terra products, and once I am out of college, hope to start my own Pet Store focusing on exotic pets. So, this is of interest for me. Thanks.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

The larger corporations I am sure are dealt with differently. PetCo I am sure has some sort of contract, as they sell tons of their products and dealt with on a one-on-one relationship. The problem is through a company like Wilson’s the 12x12x18 are not the $64.99 PetsMart price but $89.99 at my local shop. That is not a competitive way of marketing your product. The local store just bought a few directly from Hagan at the Chicago trade show and have them priced for $65, matching PetsMart they now can compete with the big guys. 

Later- Jason Juchems


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Oct 11, 2007)

Very interesting! I'll need to check with my boss at our little pet store i work at and see about it!

But i'd still be interested in some! Even if you could only get me one or two that would be awesome!

~Samuel


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Moved this to the parts section...


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I think I get it. Kinda...


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Petco's Availability of the 12x12x18 is about out.
Spoke with my Local store today, the distribution centers for North Texas are out.......none available. What ever the stores have in North Texas is all they have to sale.

Although It seems that the New Petsmart is now Carrying them. Their price was sale priced at 59.99 instead of thier regular price of 65.99. But They did "PRICE MATCH" Petco's price of 19.98  , bought the only one in Town. The people at Petco printed me a price check and I took it to Petsmart. If they Had More I would have bought them too :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Also about prices I just got an Email From Black Jungle in regards to Hagen Products.

"Important Pricing Notice Regarding all Hagen Products including all Exo-Terra Brand!
Effective December 1, 2007 All Deep Discounts Will Come To An End Accross The Internet.
On that date, Hagen will implement and enforce their new "Minimum Advertised Price" (MAP) program. This means that we will be forced to raise prices on all products that are distributed to us by Hagen. If you like our low online prices now, then please stock up and make your Exo-Terra purchases by November 30, 2007. (It will be a great way to save on all your Holiday shopping needs anyway) After that, our online prices will be changed to meet the lowest advertised price guidelines. On a positive note, Hagen will allow us to set prices in our retail store to whatever pricing we want!"


----------



## ShaftyMcGee (Nov 5, 2007)

i have checked all the petco's in my area. One was new and didn't have them in stock and the other two still have them marked at $40


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Did you have them check the price or just look at the Tags on the Box or shelf.

My store actually did not have clearance tags on them or sale tags. The Tags did not reflect the price until scanned.


----------



## ShaftyMcGee (Nov 5, 2007)

well they originally said the price was still $70 i asked them to double check then they came up as $40 so i am fairly certain they haven't been marked down up here yet, maybe i'll double check tomorrow


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

just keep watching then....

wish you luck


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I would ask for a price check. One of the ones I bought was priced $39.98 and was really $19.98.

Jason Juchems


----------



## ProjectReptile (Mar 9, 2007)

I have a all-reptile pet shop and i'm a 100% Exo-Terra dealer. What went down is that (as someone mentioned) about 4 or 5 months ago, Hagen Inc (exo-terras mother company) started selling direct. Before that, every store... even the big ones... would be getting their products from a distributor. Hagen, United Pet Group (Zilla and others), Nature Zone, etc would sell their products to the distributors right from the manufacturers. Then the stores would buy the items from the distributors. NOW Hagen sells directly to us (the stores) and doesn't bother with the distributors. It's the best thing to ever happen to my store, I can tell you that much. No more middle man, and I'd say 90% of my stock is Exo-Terra's line of products. There isn't a $500 minimum order either. I guess there is in a way, but nothing major in my book. The $500 deal is you have to reach that amount for shipping/frieght to be free. If a store doesn't reach $500, then we have to pay a little extra for shipping. It's never anything major though. That being said, the distributors are a bit salty about this. All of the big distributors are putting their stuff on clearance... now the $19.99 thing is a bit ridiculous. In honesty, I'm assuming that distributor in IL is GIVING away the last of their stocks to PetCo due to a huge contract I'm sure. That being said, these $19.99 sales wont last long. My distributor is ticked off about Hagen going direct too. I was talking to him a few weeks ago and he told me that they did around $3.5 million annually in Hagen products alone. Keep in mind, Hagen also owns Fluval, Marina, AquaClear, Elite, Nutrafin, Laguna.... and quite a few other dog and small animal companies. As Black Jungle mentioned, we are going to have a MAP schedule to abide to starting in December. Minimum Advertised Pricing. ADVERTISED being the key word. We can't put ads on the web, or on paper that say we're selling a certain item for less than we're allowed too. BUT we CAN sell them as cheap as we'd like..... we can't advertise it for cheaper is all. I can go on more about this subject, but I'm already rambling. If there is any more interest, I'll add!


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

So are the New Tanks comming in Disassembled? 
Is the switch to screened sides to cut cost?

How In the Know Are you?


----------



## ProjectReptile (Mar 9, 2007)

Nothing is changing really. My Hagen regional rep. was just in here on Wednesday. All models of the glass terrariums are being manufactured and are going to continue to do so. They are still going to be coming totally assembled as is. Other wise, it would be hard to have the average joe buy them and put them together getting them to be water tight. The screen tanks do come in parts, but I'm not to crazy about them the way it is. They are kind of cheesey. I like the ESU (now Zilla) brand of the screen cages. Anyway, exo-terra products are as is and wont be changes. Speaking of Exo-Terra, they're coming out with basically Eco-Earth bricks which are called "Plantation Soil", plus they just came out with mini-filters for terrariums. I just got 4 of them in.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I am wondering why they sent people emails saying that they were discontinuing them.


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Oct 11, 2007)

So i could get a receipt from a petco that was out of them. And then go to a petsmart that has them and get the price match? That would be awesome! But what if my petco does not even know about this sale? When i called they said that they went on sale months ago and they have not had them since...

~Samuel


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

call the number I provided earlier in this post...they'll help ya out


----------

